# Age Of Empires Online Problem



## Killraa (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying to downloading Age of Empires online but everytime i get 1/3 into the download face after downloading the launcher it says: Spartan File is corrupted run a full scan to resolve the problem. Or something similar to that.

When i try to do the full scan it does not allow me to do that. The field in the menubar is simply not avalible. what do i do? 
I will give this game 1 day to find the problem or else i am just skipping this game. 

//Killraa


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*The spartan catalog file is corrupt | The launcher disappears after the black “Updating Patcher” window opens*Run a full scan by selecting “options” and “Full Scan” in the Age Of Empires Online Launcher. If unable; (Full Scan Greyed out) one of our forum users has suggested the following workaround that appears to be working for many users. ​The work-around steps are as follows:
1. After installing the game navigate to your installation folder. This is usually C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires Online\ for 32 bit systems or C:\Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires Online\ for 64 bit OSes. 
2. Navigate to the “patchTemp” folder inside the Age of Empires Online folder. 
3. Select all files in your patchtemp folder and copy them. 
4. Navigate ‘up’ back to the Age of Empires Online Directory
5. Paste the copied files into the Age of Empires Online directory and select “Copy and Replace” for all files. 
6. Run Age of Empires Online as Administrator


----------

